# Newbie question here!



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok I hope this is the best place for my question! I have a some plants in my 30 Gallon tank ( no idea what kind to be honest ) and I've had them forever but my pleco has just gotten so much bigger over the years and keeps tail whipping the plants out.

SO! What is the best way to keep the plants down? Right now theyre in plastic bottlecaps with a hole through the middle.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm a fan of the lead plant weights.


----------



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

how do you do that? and would lead be harmful to my fish?


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I just wrap them around the crown of swords or stem plants, anything that wants to float away. Not even sure if they're made of lead too. I also have fish population explosion going on so the weights definitely aren't harming them...


----------

